# How do you put a name on a link?



## FredBloggs (25 Mar 2008)

Apologies if this is covered elsewhere - I couldn't find it having read through the various how to posts.
I notice instead of giving long links to other posts some posters are able to abreviate it witha one word or a descriptive link.  Can you please advise how this is done?
Thanks
FB


----------



## Satanta (25 Mar 2008)

is probably the easiest place to pick up the info.

There is a thread, , but I know how to do it and still find some of that thread confusing!?!?!

[url.=www.askaboutmoney.com]A great website I know[/.url]

Without the "."s in red would read A great website I know.


----------



## swordshead (25 Mar 2008)

Wondered this myself this[url]


----------



## Caveat (25 Mar 2008)

In the body of your post first type the word or phrase you want to use as the link, highlight it, then open the "insert link" button, type in the info (i.e. web address etc) and you're done.


----------



## Satanta (25 Mar 2008)

swordshead said:


> Wondered this myself this[url]



SH,

if you put in a "/" before the last "url" the above will work as below. 
[url=http://www.askaboutmoney.com]this


----------



## FredBloggs (25 Mar 2008)

Thanks for your help

Test


----------



## Brendan Burgess (25 Mar 2008)

You can do the same in emails and Word documents which makes them much more readable. Especially if you are linking to a page within a site, rather than to a site.

Brendan


----------



## FredBloggs (25 Mar 2008)

Test 2


----------



## DrMoriarty (25 Mar 2008)

FredBloggs said:


> Test 2


Please don't duplicate or reply to your own recent posts just to "bump them up" to the top of a topic list


----------



## FredBloggs (25 Mar 2008)

DrMoriarty said:


> Please don't duplicate or reply to your own recent posts just to "bump them up" to the top of a topic list


 

I was doing neither.
I was doing was trying out the verious methods suggested.  If you look you'll see there was only a few minutes between the posts during which I was trying to figure out what to do.
And Test 2 isn't a duplication of Test


----------



## DrMoriarty (25 Mar 2008)

DrMoriarty said:


>


----------



## DavyJones (8 Sep 2008)

test


----------



## Sue Ellen (8 Sep 2008)

DavyJones said:


> test



10 out of 10.  Homework over for to-day


----------

